# Circular Saw Kickback



## tbk0507 (Apr 13, 2013)

Recently, I had bought my first powered saw, that is a Skil Circular Saw. Since i'm going to fix all of the fences, it is better than doing it by a hand saw.

That was the first time i'm using a circular saw. Before using it, I had check on the youtube for the safety tips and I had know that circular saw is susceptible to kickback.

when i'm cutting the 2 x 4 log, the circular saw keep kickback at the point where about 1 inch for the cut to be finis, it happens for few times. Because of safety, i finish the last bit with jig saw.

tutorial on the youtube seems so easy to working with a circular saw, but the risk it there. First time get the feeling of kickback makes me nervous everytime i'm making the cut. Fortunately the kickback have not yet hurting me in anyway.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

If you are right handed, grasp the piece with your left hand applying pressure up and towards you. You can't let the piece sag down or push away from you. :smile:


----------



## Silvertip (Sep 5, 2012)

Edit


----------



## tbk0507 (Apr 13, 2013)

mdntrdr said:


> If you are right handed, grasp the piece with your left hand applying pressure up and towards you. You can't let the piece sag down or push away from you. :smile:


tried that too, not working.

i suspect it was because of the log is curved (sag), when the cut was near the end, the log gas put pressure and pinched the saw blade .


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

tbk0507 said:


> tried that too, not working.
> 
> i suspect it was because of the log is curved (sag), when the cut was near the end, the log gas put pressure and pinched the saw blade .



If you let it sag... Your gonna get kick back. :yes:


----------



## tbk0507 (Apr 13, 2013)

mdntrdr said:


> If you let it sag... Your gonna get kick back. :yes:


most of the logs are bow when i bought them, maybe due to not treated well by the dealer.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

tbk0507 said:


> most of the logs are bow when i bought them, maybe due to not treated well by the dealer.



I dont care what your piece looks like... If you let it sag further during the cut you are gonna get what you deserve, KICK BACK! :huh:


----------



## tbk0507 (Apr 13, 2013)

mdntrdr said:


> I dont care what your piece looks like... If you let it sag further during the cut you are gonna get what you deserve, KICK BACK! :huh:


any solution to this? clamping both sides of the cuts?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

tbk0507 said:


> any solution to this? clamping both sides of the cuts?



See post #2 :smile:


----------



## tbk0507 (Apr 13, 2013)

mdntrdr said:


> See post #2 :smile:


ok, maybe i'm not doing it right. thanks for the lesson:thumbsup:


----------

